# {}   الاسرة والطفل المعاق



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

الطفل الأول يحدث تغيرا في حياة الزوجين .وقدوم الطفل الجديد غالبا ما يحمل الزوجين على التضحيه ببعض الأنشطة الاجتماعيه وغير الاجتماعيه في محاولة للتكيف للوضع الجديد , واذا كان الطفل العادي يخلق تغيرا داخل الأسرة ويترك آثار في الأدوار الإجتماعيه للوالدين ويزيد من مسؤولية افراد الأسرة فان الطفل المعاق لا شك سيكون أكثر تأثير ووطأة.
تشير الدراسات الى ان ميلاد الطفل المعاق يؤدي إلى استجابات انفعاليه معيه لدى الوالدين . طبيعي ان هذة الاستجابات لن تكون متشابهه عند جميع الأسر .. كما انه ليس من الضروري ان تمر جميع الاسر بهذه السلسله من الاستجابات .

فالاستجابات الوالديه في هذا المجال ستختلف كنتيجة طبيعيه لاختلاف نوع الاعاقه ودرجتها , وكذلك نتيجة لاختلاف شخصيات الآباء والأمهات وكذلك السن الذي اكتشفت فيه الإعاقه اضافه الى عوامل بيئيه وثقافيه اخرى
واحب استعراض الاستجابات الانفعاليه :

1- الصدمه :-

كثيرا ما تشكل ولادة طفل معاق صدمة للوالدين . وهذا أمر طبيعي الا ان درجة الصدمه ومداها الزمني يعتمدان على درجة الاعاقه وطبيعتها وكذلك وقت اكتشاف الاعاقه .

2-الرفض او الانكار:-
من الاستجابات الطبيعيه للانسان ان ينكر ما هو غير مرغوب وغير متوقع ومؤلم خاصه عندما يتعلق الأمر بأطفاله والذين يعتبرون امتدادا له .. هذه استحابه تعتبر كآليات دفاعيه في الموقف القاسي.

3-الشعور بالذنب :-

4-الاحساس بالمراره :-

قد ينتاب الوالدين هذا الاحساس لان وجود الطفل المعاق قد يؤدي الى حرمانها الكثير من الأنشطه وحرمانهما من الكثير من الاشباعات والحاجات الشخصيه.
5- النبذ rejection :-

ان فشل الطفل المعاق في كثير من الامور سيؤدي الى شعور الوالدين بالاحباط وخاصة اذا كانا من النمط المثالي وقد يعبر الوالدان لهذا الاحباط بنبذ الطفل .. كتركه في مؤسسه او اهماله من حيث اسباعات الحاجات الأساسيه والثانويه داخل المنزل.

6- الغضب :-

مشاعر الغضب مشاعر طبيعيه في ظل الاحباطات الكثيره والمتكرره نتيجة وجود الطفل المعاق داخل الاسره . ان مشاعر الغضب قد يتم التعبير عنها عنها بالشكوى .. وقد تظهر هذة المشاعر من خلال توجيهها الى مصادر اخرى كالطبيب او المدرس او اي شخص آخر

7- التقبل والتكيف :-

المهم أن يصل الأهالي الى المرحلة الأخيرة بسرعة، لان التأخر في الخدمات يحرم الطفل من الاستفادة من الرعاية الطبية و التأهيلية التي يجب ان يحصل عليها و التي قد تتاخر بسبب انكار الاهل لوجود مشكلة او الغضب او نبذ الطفل و التخلي عنه

عزيزتي حواء ماذا ستفعلي اذا انجبتي طفل معاق ؟
هل تعتبريه صليبك؟ أم هو عقاب من الله علي شئ معين؟
هل ستتمني موته ؟ ام تكملي بقية حيتك انت وهو أملاً ان يكون شئ جميل في المستقبل؟
وأخيراً هل تتمنيتي في يوم ان يكون صليبك هو الطفل المعاق؟
اتمني من كل شخصية تكتب رأيها بكل صراحه ،ولكن بدون تجمل في الكتابة
نتمى الصحة والعافية للاطفال ياااارب



​


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   الاسرة والطفل المعاق*

موضوع مهم جدا 
شكرااااااااااا يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## assyrian girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   الاسرة والطفل المعاق*

*thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   الاسرة والطفل المعاق*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> شكرااااااااااا يا حبيبتى
> ربنا يباركك​







ميرسى يا قمر نورتى الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   الاسرة والطفل المعاق*



assyrian girl قال:


> *thx alot for ur nice topic
> God bless you​*







you are welcome 

god bless you too  dear 
​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   الاسرة والطفل المعاق*

ارجو منك اكثر موضوعات فانا اشكرك للكتابات الهامة تلك​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   الاسرة والطفل المعاق*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> ارجو منك اكثر موضوعات فانا اشكرك للكتابات الهامة تلك​






ميرسى جداا حبيبتى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2008)

meriamty قال:


> الطفل الأول يحدث تغيرا في حياة الزوجين .وقدوم الطفل الجديد غالبا ما يحمل الزوجين على التضحيه ببعض الأنشطة الاجتماعيه وغير الاجتماعيه في محاولة للتكيف للوضع الجديد , واذا كان الطفل العادي يخلق تغيرا داخل الأسرة ويترك آثار في الأدوار الإجتماعيه للوالدين ويزيد من مسؤولية افراد الأسرة فان الطفل المعاق لا شك سيكون أكثر تأثير ووطأة.
> تشير الدراسات الى ان ميلاد الطفل المعاق يؤدي إلى استجابات انفعاليه معيه لدى الوالدين . طبيعي ان هذة الاستجابات لن تكون متشابهه عند جميع الأسر .. كما انه ليس من الضروري ان تمر جميع الاسر بهذه السلسله من الاستجابات .
> 
> فالاستجابات الوالديه في هذا المجال ستختلف كنتيجة طبيعيه لاختلاف نوع الاعاقه ودرجتها , وكذلك نتيجة لاختلاف شخصيات الآباء والأمهات وكذلك السن الذي اكتشفت فيه الإعاقه اضافه الى عوامل بيئيه وثقافيه اخرى
> ...



موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااا 

شكراااااا ليك

بركه صوم ام النور معكم  امين

صلى لاجلى


----------

